
Blizzard says “China had no influence” - 99chrisbard
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/10/blizzard-reinstates-hong-kong-protestors-prize-says-china-had-no-influence/
======
moksly
It’s truly a bad situation for them. There is nothing they can say that is
going to appease their angry western fans that won’t get them banned from the
Chinese market. They’ll just have to ride it out.

~~~
PavlovsCat
You can appease these "angry" people by being honest. Kind of like the
opposite of the CCP. They didn't even have to get into this situation in the
first place, and they don't _have_ to keep their lot thrown in with that of
the CCP. But I guess blaming the others for one's own action goes with the
territory here.

------
yannpoire
Its funny to see that even games company are into politics...

